# white fuzzy stuff



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi guys would like so solicit for some advice as i just got back from a much needed vacation only to find some of my PFRS having some white short fuzzy stuff growing out of their rostrum? what caused this? and most importantly how to tread and prevent this from happening again..

Thanks


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

these intials leave blank... what's PFRS

white and fuzzy usualy means fungus.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe it means Puffers.That would be funny. Lol


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

think he means painted fire red shrimps


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Tarobot said:


> think he means painted fire red shrimps


sorry about that... plus 1 to what tarobot mentioned. i meant painted fire red shrimps


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not sure what you mean by fuzzy stuff, so I will just tell you my expirience. My cherries had short white worms coing out of that area before. Some had 1 or 2 and others had alot more. They turned out to me some sort of worm. I am not sure where they came from but eventually they all had them. They were so small it was very hard to even tell what they were, just looked like white stuff. I am not to sure of the name of the stuff i used but it was formalin or something like that. CRS Fan would know the name of it. I hope you figure out what it is and get it cleared up soon.


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

If the white fuzzy stuff is the stuff that I see on my shrimp from time to time, it should be entirely harmless and fall off the next time the shrimp molts. Of course, it is hard to tell from just a vague description, so if you have a picture, that might help with the diagnosis.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> sorry about that... plus 1 to what tarobot mentioned. i meant painted fire red shrimps


thank you! I've been a shrimp keeper for years but I still mix up crs and rcs Hate hate hate acronyms!


----------

